# Nefertiti pictures



## Mercysmom (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is Nefertiti this past July after the Area One show.






And with her dam, Georgetown's Last Chance...






And a shot of a tired little girl... 

Been busy with Mercy and her Equine Affaire appearance - what a trip! :aktion033: :lol: but had to post pics of the ponies!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## SHANA (Nov 16, 2006)

She looks good, did you know that Laura has Georgetown's Last Chance's other filly for sale? Not to expensive either.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 29, 2006)

What a pretty filly. I love her facial markings.



:


----------



## Devon (Dec 4, 2006)

She's very pretty! Love her markings.



:


----------



## spazkat (Dec 5, 2006)

I love seeing the pictures of Neffie and Chance(Intrepid). It warms my heart to know this sweet pony is with someone who loves her so much.



:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Dec 5, 2006)

SHE IS SO PRETTY!!!



:


----------



## miniapp (Dec 6, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE the front end on this filly! :aktion033: She is stunning.....



:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 7, 2006)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 9, 2006)

:



:

Thank you! I am very pleased with this little girl, even when she is being bratty! She is a _*lot*_ of fun to work with!

Chance (Intrepid) is very sweet too... for those who think Moderns are all fire, she is one of the most easy going horses. Not to say she won't spark up but she continues to be my Halter Obstacle pony and future hunter/jumper.

We had a visit from "Fred" almost two weeks ago and Nefertiti threw a total temper tantrum - by asking her stand still, we were not allowing her to do what she wanted to do. When we reeled her back into the barn and gently restrained her, she tried it again and Fred gave her a tap to let Nefertiti know she was being unreasonable. Neffie responded with an explosive, loud gas attack that had us laughing.

My "Queen" is not afraid to express herself!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------

